# Voopoo nano pods



## antonherbst (11/6/19)

I am looking for voopoo nano pods please. Any vendor that have in the johannesburg area?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## antonherbst (13/6/19)

Bump to the top as i am in need of new pods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/6/19)

This is my fear with pod devices; spend R500 or more on a device and then the pods aren't easily available or discontinued. Thankfully we've been in luck with the wife's Renova Zero so far. 

I hope you guys come right!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ePiPhAnY (13/6/19)

Atomix Vapes show them on their web site. Can't post a link this is my first post

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Cornelius (14/6/19)

https://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/just-arrived/products/drag-nano-spare-pod

Reactions: Like 1


----------

